#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод на тибетский западных диагнозов

## Mylene

Не подскажет ли мне кто-нибудь из знающих, как объяснить тибетскому врачу такие традиционные западные проблемы как дисбактериоз, кандидоз и грибковая инфекция.
Что в тибетской медицине классификация болезней, отличная от западной, я в курсе.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

སྲིན་པོ།  синпо, их много разных

----------

Mylene (01.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2013)

----------


## Mylene

Спасибо! Одно слово на вот это всё или там ещё что-то добавлять можно?

----------


## Нико

Да можно им объяснить, только не медицинским научным языком, а по пальцам практически. Поймут.

----------


## Mylene

Да я как-то не сомневаюсь, что можно объяснить. Лекарства-то от этого есть. Только переводчиков эта тема в ступор вводит. 
А на пальцах, простите, как?

----------


## Нико

> Да я как-то не сомневаюсь, что можно объяснить. Лекарства-то от этого есть. Только переводчиков эта тема в ступор вводит. 
> А на пальцах, простите, как?


Ну не всех в ступор вводит. Если хотя бы быть чуть знакомым с принципами тиб. медицины.

----------


## Mylene

> Ну не всех в ступор вводит. Если хотя бы быть чуть знакомым с принципами тиб. медицины.


Да, Йонтен Цо в ступор не ввело. Или вы на что-то другое намекаете? Я что-то не догоняю.

----------


## Нико

> Да, Йонтен Цо в ступор не ввело. Или вы на что-то другое намекаете? Я что-то не догоняю.


И я не догоняю, кто такой Йонтен Цо. (Не Йонтен Гьялцо, случайно?) Впрочем, неважно.

----------


## Mylene

> И я не догоняю, кто такой Йонтен Цо.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post629402

----------


## Нико

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post629402


Расслабьтесь, тибетских врачей понятливых много)))

----------


## Йонтен Цо

когда объясняете, помимо "синпо" можно даже слово "гриб" (ཤ་མོ། шамо) использовать, но только в контексте с "синпо", 
 объяснить, что это подобно маленьким грибам, что часто развивается после приема западных антибиотиков (གཉན་ཁ་འཇོམས་སྨན། ньенка джом мен)

----------

Mylene (02.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2013)

----------


## Mylene

> когда объясняете, помимо "синпо" можно даже слово "гриб" (ཤ་མོ། шамо) использовать, но только в контексте с "синпо", 
>  объяснить, что это подобно маленьким грибам, что часто развивается после приема западных антибиотиков (གཉན་ཁ་འཇོམས་སྨན། ньенка джом мен)


Йонтен Цо, спасибо большое! Низко кланяюсь!
Что ж я не подумала вашу книжку купить с медицинской терминологией.

----------


## Mylene

> Расслабьтесь, тибетских врачей понятливых много)))


Интересный у нас с вами диалог вышел. Попросила перевести несколько слов - получила по делу ноль и намёк о нерасслабленности вдогонку.

----------


## Нико

> Интересный у нас с вами диалог вышел. Попросила перевести несколько слов - получила по делу ноль и намёк о нерасслабленности вдогонку.


Извините. Но я это могу только устно перевести.... Как могу уж....

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Не подскажет ли мне кто-нибудь из знающих, как объяснить тибетскому врачу такие традиционные западные проблемы как дисбактериоз, кандидоз и грибковая инфекция.
> Что в тибетской медицине классификация болезней, отличная от западной, я в курсе.


Если учесть, что в современной Западной Медицине подобных понятий нет, перевести это будет очень сложно!

----------


## Mylene

> Если учесть, что в современной Западной Медицине подобных понятий нет, перевести это будет очень сложно!


Спасибо за ваше мнение.

----------


## Mylene

> Извините. Но я это могу только устно перевести.... Как могу уж....


Нико, я надеюсь, что не обидела вас, но проблема перевода этих понятий действительно наблюдается.
Что вижу, о том пою  :Smilie:   Но теперь я вооружена.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Спасибо за ваше мнение.


Это не мнение, а знания:
http://мкб-10.рф/poisk
Можно потренироваться. Правда, кандидоз есть, но с контекстом, укажите его, я помогу перевести!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

О тибетской и монгольской нозологии:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....204#post632204

----------


## Нико

> Если учесть, что в современной Западной Медицине подобных понятий нет, перевести это будет очень сложно!


Не так сложно, нет. Главное -- чуть владеть тиб. языком и на пальцах им рассказывать про проблему.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Не так сложно, нет. Главное -- чуть владеть тиб. языком и на пальцах им рассказывать про проблему.


У Вас несколько упрощенное представление об расспросе больного и постановке диагноза.

Экстракт амриты — восьмичленная Тантра тайных устных наставлений.
ГЛАВА 24. Обследование, помогающее выявить суть болезни.
Учитель молвил: «О великий, риши, слушай о признаках, открывающих облик болезней».
Как об огне узнают по дыму, так о сути болезни узнают по ее признакам.
Лекарь, не различающий признаков, может не заметить очевидные проявления.
Или, как говорится, за дым может принять пар или же тучу дождевую принять за туман, т. е. принять за признаки что-то несообразное. Поэтому очень важны наставления о признаках болезни.
При лечении *нужно говорить (о болезни) понятно и точно*, поэтому необходимы приемы обследования, открывающие лик болезни. Чтобы люди сочли тебя знающим и стали уважать. При обследовании прибегай к разным хитростям:
перед тем как лечить, выясни, стоит ли браться за лечение. 
Определи по четырем статьям возможность исхода болезни. Чтобы выявить природу болезни, необходимо прежде всего 
выяснить условия, вызвавшие ее возбуждение, и затем обследовать ее проявления, выяснить, что помогает больному, а от чего делается хуже. Причины и условия болезней кроются в питании и образе жизни. По тому, что больной ест и как он живет, 
можно уже прикинуть ту или иную болезнь. Особое внимание обращай на условия, вызвавшие болезнь.
Ибо от одних причин без соответствующих условий болезни не развиваются…
Методы обследования — осмотр, ощупывание и опрос. 
… При помощи опроса выясняется, отчего, как, где болит, в какой местности, в какое время. Особенно важно выяснить причину болезни и место, где болит. Опрос выявляет причину, вид порока, вызвавшего болезнь, его расположение и входные двери. По этим признакам можно определить род болезни и ее вид.
*Поэтому из всех методов опрос является важнейшим.* 
Его относят к кругу знаний, получаемых через голос звук и слух. По тому, подходят или нет определенные виды питания, образ жизни, лекарства и процедуры к причине болезни и ее природе, сочетаются ли они друг с другом или нет, можно определить все болезни.
*Пусть лекари обследование проводят не для вида, а занимаются им долго и внимательно. Раз уж назвались лекарями, пусть знают содержание Медицины.*

----------


## Индра дэви

Вы тибетский врач?

----------


## Vega

> Вы тибетский врач?


Вадим Асадулин умер несколько лет назад.

----------

